# Serious question for the Tomato



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste if you can refrain from your juvenile replies I actually have a serious question for you:

You said Google is launching in Phoenix with a SDC taxi company very soon.

By my rough calculations there will need to be hundreds of charging stations in Phoenix. Where are they? Are they in the process of being created? Are they already there? Will google roll out the SDC taxi company with a small # of cars at first thus only Needing a few charging stations and not hundreds? Etc. you see what I mean (hopefully!)

If you can actually deliver an intelligent reply I would be curious to hear it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Still waiting for this answer. We can debate all day long about all the challenges I think SDC taxis will have and you saying no they won't be a problem at all, but at the very least if Google wants to start an SDC taxi company they are going to have to have anywhere from a few to a few hundred of these charging stations per city (depending on how big the roll out will be).

So far I have not heard of these things materializing. So....?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Still waiting for this answer. We can debate all day long about all the challenges I think SDC taxis will have and you saying no they won't be a problem at all, but at the very least if Google wants to start an SDC taxi company they are going to have to have anywhere from a few to a few hundred of these charging stations per city (depending on how big the roll out will be).
> 
> So far I have not heard of these things materializing. So....?


The Chrysler Pacifica mini vans they're using aren't electric.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The Chrysler Pacifica mini vans they're using aren't electric.


Well that brings another question: how is a SDC going to refuel gas? It pulls up to the gas station and just stays there and waits for someone to pump it? Who's credit card does it use?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Well that brings another question: how is a SDC going to refuel gas? It pulls up to the gas station and just stays there and waits for someone to pump it? Who's credit card does it use?


Are you familiar with how life works? Why didn't Apple just launch with the Iphone 10 to begin with?



iheartuber said:


> Well that brings another question: how is a SDC going to refuel gas? It pulls up to the gas station and just stays there and waits for someone to pump it? Who's credit card does it use?


Google is getting ready to pull off the equivalent of a moon landing and all you can do if worry about trivial minutiae.



iheartuber said:


> Well that brings another question: how is a SDC going to refuel gas? It pulls up to the gas station and just stays there and waits for someone to pump it? Who's credit card does it use?


Are these serious questions or are you really this slow? It's hard to tell.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Are you familiar with how life works? Why didn't Apple just launch with the Iphone 10 to begin with?
> 
> Google is getting ready to pull off the equivalent of a moon landing and all you can do if worry about trivial minutiae.
> 
> Are these serious questions or are you really this slow? It's hard to tell.


Oh Tomato, I had such high hopes for you. Ok I think I know how you work now. Since you have the attention span of 10 seconds, I can't ever expect two mature replies from you in a row.

I guess it's just my bad luck that I had to ask a follow up question.

So, since, as an immature person, you cannot answer me properly and directly, I will have to try to piece something together from the info that I do have.

There is a way to refuel (obviously, I mean it's only one of the most important parts of a transportation business), but you refuse to divulge the logistical details. That tells me you don't know what they are. And since you're dumb but you're not that dumb you know that to continue going down that road would make Google and SDCs as a whole look bad so you do what's known in politics as a "pivot". In layman's terms you change the subject.

You don't fuel up the car you can't use the car, so I have a pretty good idea that means it's not a "minute detail" but hey, I get why you had to pivot.

Ok fine... I'll never know the answer. I guess I'll have to just "wait for it to unfold".

Wow, I'm quoting Monica so much I should call her Abraham Lincoln. Or maybe I should say: BABEraham Lincoln... (see, that's how you do funny, just FYI)

Oh and before you say something about the fact that I called you dumb... just remember: I did say also that "you're not that dumb" and I meant it. So.... there's that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Are you familiar with how life works? Why didn't Apple just launch with the Iphone 10 to begin with?


Because then it wouldn't have been able to collect billions of dollars for all the other overpriced iPhone generations, 1 through 7. 



iheartuber said:


> Well that brings another question: how is a SDC going to refuel gas? It pulls up to the gas station and just stays there and waits for someone to pump it? Who's credit card does it use?


It'd be great if the car pulled into the gas station and said to the pax over the stereo, "Don't just sit there looking pretty, fuel me up, b!tch". The odds are against that though, sadly.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It'd be great if the car pulled into the gas station and said to the pax over the stereo, "Don't just sit there looking pretty, fuel me up, b!tch". The odds are against that though, sadly.


This is actually a genius idea.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The SDC is going to have to log out of app and drive back to its garage to refuel.
There will be either a human gas attendant, or a robot named Bender to perform the gas jockey duties.

While in the garage, Bender will also check oil, other fluids, tire wear, etc. There will be a robot car wash as well.
I suspect vomit checking will not get done at all.

If it were my company, I'd engineer the vehicles to be able to receive an interior wash as well. These cars are gonna be NASTY quick!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The SDC is going to have to log out of app and drive back to its garage to refuel.
> There will be either a human gas attendant, or a robot named Bender to perform the gas jockey duties.
> 
> While in the garage, Bender will also check oil, other fluids, tire wear, etc. There will be a robot car wash as well.
> ...


Futurama jokes aside, let's say this is how it's going to happen. But that means Google now needs to have a garage, along with gas pumps at the garage, and trucks that come once a week to fill up the tanks for the pumps, and a few humans around to take care of these things. (Sorry Bender)

But hey why should we think about this stuff? It's unimportant trivial details.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> If it were my company, I'd engineer the vehicles to be able to receive an interior wash as well. These cars are gonna be NASTY quick!


Wait a minute! I got it! You know pax are gonna get "freaky" in the backseat. And with all the cameras around their "activity" will all be captured on tape.

THATs how Google plans to finance this stuff: with all the money they make by putting those x-rated videos online!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Futurama jokes aside, let's say this is how it's going to happen. But that means Google now needs to have a garage, along with gas pumps at the garage, and trucks that come once a week to fill up the tanks for the pumps, and a few humans around to take care of these things. (Sorry Bender)
> 
> But hey why should we think about this stuff? It's unimportant trivial details.


Cause some of us have successfully built and run transportation companies and know where the weak spots are going to be.
If I had a few million in capital I'd be all over this shizz. Every cabbie I ever dispatched got tired and refused jobs eventually. Robot can't do that. Robot didn't sleep. Robot is never off shift.
With the facility I described, robot is rolling on call 23 hours per day 7 days a week.
At the right price point, there's a fortune to make out of every taxi.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Cause some of us have successfully built and run transportation companies and know where the weak spots are going to be.
> If I had a few million in capital I'd be all over this shizz. Every cabbie I ever dispatched got tired and refused jobs eventually. Robot can't do that. Robot didn't sleep. Robot is never off shift.
> With the facility I described, robot is rolling on call 23 hours per day 7 days a week.
> At the right price point, there's a fortune to make out of every taxi.


If SDCs charged taxi prices there's no doubt they would make a killing. They would pay for every possible expense and then some.

But for some strange reason Tomato is married to this 35 cents a mile stuff.

It's the younger generation. They've been conditioned to think everything should be free. It all started with their music.

Bunch of communists!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because then it wouldn't have been able to collect billions of dollars for all the other overpriced iPhone generations, 1 through 7.
> 
> It'd be great if the car pulled into the gas station and said to the pax over the stereo, "Don't just sit there looking pretty, fuel me up, b!tch". The odds are against that though, sadly.


If they were't eventually going to electric, they'd use robots.






But they are going electric so it's moot. For Google car 1.0 they'll hire 5 guys named Toby to refuel the cars. Glad I could help.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> If they were't eventually going to electric, they'd use robots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomato, I have officially stopped taking you seriously. Tell Monica (or maybe she will read this) that you unfortunately are a poor representative of your think tank or whatever it is company you work for.

I'm convinced you got your job thru nepotism. Actually... you're an AI. And your uncle is a computer. Now I get it!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Futurama jokes aside, let's say this is how it's going to happen. But that means Google now needs to have a garage, along with gas pumps at the garage, and trucks that come once a week to fill up the tanks for the pumps, and a few humans around to take care of these things. (Sorry Bender)
> 
> But hey why should we think about this stuff? It's unimportant trivial details.


IMO thats the easy part dont you think? The hard part is the actual Self driving car, you can't deny this is happening, and they are putting in a tremendous amount of resources into this and will happen within the next 10 years

I don't think these companies plan on owning cars, they will be franchised out and they will make money on maintenance, gas and software updates. Most people only need a SDC for an maybe 1 hour or 2 a day, the rest of the day it can be out making a little money for them


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> IMO thats the easy part dont you think? The hard part is the actual Self driving car, you can't deny this is happening, and they are putting in a tremendous amount of resources into this and will happen within the next 10 years


I never denied it was happening, I questioned the insane predictions/proclamations this Tomato guy has been making, such as: it's gonna happen in less than a year (instead of 10 years), we will be profitable at 35 cents a mile (instead of $2-$3 a mile), our cars will need no maintenance at all, etc

If you work for a SDC company and you come to me with rational ideas that make sense I'll never call you stupid.

If you spew crazy train stuff, well, then that's what you get.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Oh Tomato, I had such high hopes for you. Ok I think I know how you work now. Since you have the attention span of 10 seconds, I can't ever expect two mature replies from you in a row.
> 
> I guess it's just my bad luck that I had to ask a follow up question.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ. Your ability to waste time on nonsense is unparalleled. Google probably spent about 30 seconds worrying about fueling their internal combustion engine SDC's because it's not going to be an issue with electric cars. The initial IC cars will probably go to one of the many full service gas stations in Phoenix to have them fueled.

Now as far as which credit card to use? That's obviously a deal breaker given that the SDC doesn't even have an ass thus won't have a back pocket containing a wallet with a credit card. No one will ever be able to resolve this unresolveable issue.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Jesus Christ. Your ability to waste time on nonsense is unparalleled. Google probably spent about 30 seconds worrying about fueling their internal combustion engine SDC's because it's not going to be an issue with electric cars. The initial IC cars will probably go to one of the many full service gas stations in Phoenix to have them fueled.
> 
> Now as far as which credit card to use? That's obviously a deal breaker given that the SDC doesn't even have an ass thus won't have a back pocket containing a wallet with a credit card. No one will ever be able to resolve this unresolveable issue.


Since I need to repeat things to you: I've stopped taking you seriously.

But thanks for your reply.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> If they were't eventually going to electric, they'd use robots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the autonomous systems use a great deal of power. Processors, Radar, LiDAR, all the cameras needed for 360 degree awareness, cameras to catch the pukers, poopers, and pee-ers in the act, and a robust communication system to transmit all this reliably. So people are now saying that hybrids will be needed to provide sufficient power for a taxi-level duty cycle between recharging / refueling.

I paged you to a message discussing this, if you would like to weigh in.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> Unfortunately, the autonomous systems use a great deal of power. Processors, Radar, LiDAR, all the cameras needed for 360 degree awareness, cameras to catch the pukers, poopers, and pee-ers in the act, and a robust communication system to transmit all this reliably. So people are now saying that hybrids will be needed to provide sufficient power for a taxi-level duty cycle between recharging / refueling.
> 
> I paged you to a message discussing this, if you would like to weigh in.


*NVIDIA introduces a computer for level 5 autonomous cars*

In fact, the company said that over 25 of its partners are already working on fully autonomous taxis. The goal with this smaller, more powerful computer is to remove the huge computer arrays that sit in the prototype vehicles of OEMs, startups and any other company that's trying to crack the autonomous car nut.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> ...By my rough calculations there will need to be hundreds of charging stations in Phoenix. Where are they? Are they in the process of being created? Are they already there? Will google roll out the SDC taxi company with a small # of cars at first thus only Needing a few charging stations and not hundreds? Etc. you see what I mean (hopefully!)...


Yes, Google will begin with "a small # of cars at first" and if successful then the numbers will rapidly grow. As for charging stations there is already a working model, Tesla has placed a multitude of electric-car charging stations across America. Now idk if Tesla will license their use to Google or even if the Google SDCs will be able to use the Tesla charging stations. If not then Google will need to build their own competing network. I'm pretty sure that somebody at Google has already thought through this issue.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Maven said:


> Yes, Google will begin with "a small # of cars at first" and if successful then the numbers will rapidly grow. As for charging stations there is already a working model, Tesla has placed a multitude of electric-car charging stations across America. Now idk if Tesla will license their use to Google or even if the Google SDCs will be able to use the Tesla charging stations. If not then Google will need to build their own competing network. I'm pretty sure that somebody at Google has already thought through this issue.


Of course they have. They can buy Plugless off the shelf for 3k. Both GM and Google will probably build their own.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Of course they have. They can buy Plugless off the shelf for 3k. Both GM and Google will probably build their own.


GM and Google will "probably build their own" is hardly a business plan. How much will it cost? who will build it? where? when?

In my head the rough calculations of the costs of "building their own" network of charging stations will be nowhere near paid off by charging pax 35 cents a mile, or even $1 a mile. If it was $1.50, or $2 or even the top shelf taxi rates of $3 a mile then now we're in the ballpark.

See, Tomato... I'm not really mad at SDCs or you or whatever. I'm just questioning your business sense. And I count at least half a dozen others on here who said the same thing.

Now, I know you probably get memo upon memo and sit in on meeting upon meeting where people get up there and say that all of these costs are "well accounted for" at 35 cents a mile, but come on man.. use your head! Think for yourself!

Tomato has no reply to this except to say something snarky. Cue the snarky reply in 3.... 2... 1...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I never denied it was happening


The funniest part is not about if is happening or not. In my opinion that is not the question and is not important at all.

Corporations want people to believe how if corporations make something happen, then that something is a success (obviously because they want to sell the product) and is here to stay (for them to continue to sell their crap). In reality, history proves how the success - failure ratio is outstandingly dominated by a huge number of failures (Some estimates put the failure rate at 90% - on a par with small businesses in other sectors). Speaking about failed technologies, it's good to remember GM's EV-1, the electric revolutionary car from the '90 which GM (the corporation fighting for progress today.... hahahaha) intentionally removed from the market and put in a museum.

Self driving cars will die much faster than they happened. The concept will be shoved under the rug, buried after a public but short monumental embarrassment. They will have their reserved spot at the Smithsonian.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The funniest part is not about if is happening or not. In my opinion that is not the question and is not important at all.
> 
> Corporations want people to believe how if corporations make something happen, then that something is a success (obviously because they want to sell the product) and is here to stay (for them to continue to sell their crap). In reality, history proves how the success - failure ratio is outstandingly dominated by a huge number of failures (Some estimates put the failure rate at 90% - on a par with small businesses in other sectors). Speaking about failed technologies, it's good to remember GM's EV-1, the electric revolutionary car from the '90 which GM (the corporation fighting for progress today.... hahahaha) intentionally removed from the market and put in a museum.
> 
> Self driving cars will die much faster than they happened. The concept will be shoved under the rug, buried after a public but short monumental embarrassment. They will have their reserved spot at the Smithsonian.


The most embarrassing part for Kalanick has to be that after 9 years, instead of creating a world class company, Uber's barely holding on with a sad sack of a workforce made up of social justice warriors whining about the very technology that allows them to be employed.

Imagine what it must be like to have invested billions in Uber only to read Uber People and realize these are the people you're counting on to get your money back. In truth they realize their only hope is to replace this pathetic sad sack of a workforce.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The most embarrassing part for Kalanick has to be that after 9 years, instead of creating a world class company, Uber's barely holding on with a sad sack of a workforce made up of social justice warriors whining about the very technology that allows them to be employed.
> 
> Imagine what it must be like to have invested billions in Uber only to read Uber People and realize these are the people you're counting on to get your money back. In truth they realize their only hope is to replace this pathetic sad sack of a workforce.


I know you're drunk on the Kool Aid Tomato, but let's just suppose SDCs are a complete flop. Does that mean YOU will be out of a job?

Ask not for whom the bell tolls, sir.

It tolls for thee!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I know you're drunk on the Kool Aid Tomato, but let's just suppose SDCs are a complete flop. Does that mean YOU will be out of a job?
> 
> Ask not for whom the bell tolls, sir.
> 
> It tolls for thee!


The fact that half the people on Uber People are still holding out hope SDC's have any chance of being a flop, at this stage, in order to give their life meaning, is the very definition of the word, sad.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The fact that half the people on Uber People are still holding out hope SDC's have any chance of being a flop, at this stage, in order to give their life meaning, is the very definition of the word, sad.


Your absence of humility is what is sad.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> The most embarrassing part for Kalanick has to be that after 9 years, instead of creating a world class company, Uber's barely holding on with a sad sack of a workforce made up of social justice warriors whining about the very technology that allows them to be employed.
> 
> Imagine what it must be like to have invested billions in Uber only to read Uber People and realize these are the people you're counting on to get your money back. In truth they realize their only hope is to replace this pathetic sad sack of a workforce.


You are so wrong on so many levels, it's even hard to pick one to start with.

A piece of advice - stop trying to convince other users you are right. If you have a life crisis deal with it somewhere else. When you try to do a social study, you listen. Nobody is interested in your opinions and Google is not giving you money to do PR work for them. They want you to listen, but you refuse to do so. In other words you refuse to do what Google was asking you to do, and decided to go online and get ridiculed. By engaging in a dialogue when, in the absence of a rational and professional answer, you jump on personal attacks, homophobic comments or idiotic jokes, you do not get the answer to why people don't believe in the "autonomous cars revolution". Your willing to be provocations (which you think are smart but in reality are pathetic) will only have people react as they do when they are insulted. Do you really think Google wants data about that, or they want to have an understanding about how they could convince people about the "benefits" of Googles projects.

Kalanick was and is no visionary. He is a lucky prick, idiotic and unprofessional jerk, who was bragging about "Boober", encouraged corporate crime and told drivers how "there are people that cannot take care of their own bullshit" while he was the one controlling that "bullshit" 100%.



tomatopaste said:


> Uber's barely holding on


You are 100% correct here!



tomatopaste said:


> a sad sack of a workforce made up of social justice warriors


If you are referring to Uber employees, they are not justice warriors by any means. They allowed Kalanick abuse to take place for 9 years. They adore their abuser thinking he is some sort of genius... Really pathetic if you ask me. Susan Fowler is the only person you can say was and is a justice warrior. If you are referring to the drivers, they are partners, and they are not justice warriors either. The vast majority of them are victims of Corporate America, trying to make an extra buck to allow their children a better education or pay some credit card debts.



tomatopaste said:


> whining about the very technology that allows them to be employed


Which technology allows Ubers workforce (you need to clarify what do you consider workforce first) to stay employed?



tomatopaste said:


> Imagine what it must be like to have invested billions in Uber


Do you know WHO invested money in Uber? Do you know how much risk investing money in Uber really is?



tomatopaste said:


> these are the people you're counting on to get your money back


Which people are you referring to? Uber corporate or the drivers?



tomatopaste said:


> In truth they realize their only hope is to replace this pathetic sad sack of a workforce.


Uber knows that will be impossible. So you work with what you have. I admit that was the direction under Kalanick's mental crisis, but not anymore. As I made it very clear, in my opinion autonomous cars idea it will be a disaster, and if you are a good leader and have good strategy, you need to be able to stay afloat in case people like me are right and the self drivable cars end up in a museum or worse, on the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> You are so wrong on so many levels, it's even hard to pick one to start with.
> 
> A piece of advice - stop trying to convince other users you are right. If you have a life crisis deal with it somewhere else. When you try to do a social study, you listen. Nobody is interested in your opinions and Google is not giving you money to do PR work for them. They want you to listen, but you refuse to do so. In other words you refuse to do what Google was asking you to do, and decided to go online and get ridiculed. By engaging in a dialogue when, in the absence of a rational and professional answer, you jump on personal attacks, homophobic comments or idiotic jokes, you do not get the answer to why people don't believe in the "autonomous cars revolution". Your willing to be provocations (which you think are smart but in reality are pathetic) will only have people react as they do when they are insulted. Do you really think Google wants data about that, or they want to have an understanding about how they could convince people about the "benefits" of Googles projects.
> 
> ...


"A piece of advice - stop trying to convince other users you are right..."
A piece of advice - spare me the advice. People like you enjoy being victims, I find that to be a very sad way to go through life.​
"When you try to do a social study, you listen. Nobody is interested in your opinions and Google is not giving you money to do PR work for them..."
Blah blah blah - more made up personas so you don't have to make actual coherent arguments. ​
You actually took the time to list Google projects that didn't end in a final product. Um, that's how it works here on planet earth, trial and error. There's a quote by a famous inventor, I think it was Edison: I didn't fail 2,000 times, I discovered 2,000 ways it couldn't work. Instead of cheering the eventual success, you whine about all the failures leading up to the success. Sad. VC firms know 9 out of 10 ventures will fail. You spend your entire life sniveling about the 9 failures instead of celebrating the one cure for cancer.

"Kalanick was and is no visionary. He is a lucky prick, idiotic and unprofessional jerk..."
Yes, Kalanick is a very flawed individual and made unbelievably stupid moves. Decent chance he could end up in jail and probably deserves to. That said, I'd take a Kalanick over a whiny social justice warrior victim any day of the week. ​
"If you are referring to the drivers, they are partners, and they are not justice warriors either. The vast majority of them are victims of Corporate America."
Uber is not blameless for misleading potential new drivers, but in the end no one's a victim unless they allow themselves to be victimized.​
"Which technology allows Uber's workforce?"
Smartphones, high speed internet, broadband. Ya know, evil corporate stuff.​


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> "A piece of advice - stop trying to convince other users you are right..."
> A piece of advice - spare me the advice. People like you enjoy being victims, I find that to be a very sad way to go through life.​
> "When you try to do a social study, you listen. Nobody is interested in your opinions and Google is not giving you money to do PR work for them..."
> Blah blah blah - more made up personas so you don't have to make actual coherent arguments. ​
> ...


Tomato, would you kindly explain what you mean when you call uber drivers "social justice warriors"? I'm not sure I understand.

In my experience uber drivers fall into two categories:

1. The full timers who have figured out the ways to make ok money doing this. These people usually have a business background and are in their 40s or older. They've been around the block a few times.

2. "Regular people" who just want to make a few extra dollars a week for whatever. Varies depending on their needs. Anywhere from $100 to a few hundred working part time.

In both cases the drivers just want to do whatever they have to do to make whatever amount of money they're looking to make.

"Social justice" is the last thing on their minds.

So.. what exactly do you mean?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> People like you enjoy being victims, I find that to be a very sad way to go through life.


If I consider myself a victim or sound like one, then the language we use here is Chinese. This passive aggressive defensive you try here doesn't work with me. I am not your regular Uber driver and you cannot affect or irritate me with pathetic BS, child.



tomatopaste said:


> Blah blah blah - more made up personas so you don't have to make actual coherent arguments.


Again, passive aggressive nonsense is sadly proving you cannot address the point, and instead you decide to shoot for the stars. Do you know what Google asked you to do, or you just decided to vomit fake news online and tell them how great your idea is?



tomatopaste said:


> That said, I'd take a Kalanick over a whiny social justice warrior victim any day of the week.


Unfortunately you are not better than any Uber corporate employee. Kalanick is the definition of being a psychopath, and deep inside, you have admiration for him. This is how a looser feels about "successful" assholes like Kalanick, dreaming to get some "light" if his Gods hand it will touch his dumb forehead. Slowly follow my finger again..... there is no "social justice warrior" here, but only your passive aggressive comical humility.



tomatopaste said:


> Uber is not blameless for misleading potential new drivers, but in the end no one's a victim unless they allow themselves to be victimized.


You are making a naive comment to something your imagination thinks about the person you have this dialogue with. Again, there is no victim here, child.



tomatopaste said:


> Smartphones, high speed internet, broadband. Ya know, evil corporate stuff.


Let me remind you your statement here - "Uber's barely holding on with a sad sack of a workforce made up of social justice warriors whining about the very technology that allows them to be employed". *So you are saying that Uber corporate employees or drivers here are whining about smartphones, high speed internet or broadband?* I am afraid you just lost your line of thinking again, or otherwise, can you post a link to what you are saying?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> No I was referring to you, and you alone. You're the hypocrite that whines about corporations but is happy to take advantage of everything they offer.
> 
> Sure. I was referring to Jockey. Every post he's complaining about how life sucks because of all the evil corporations. I can imagine him smashing Starbucks windows in Seattle yelling about how he's being kept down by the man.


I'm not too familiar with all of jocker12 's posts but if he is anything like the typical uber driver he most likely has his feet planted firmly on the ground.

It's true we the drivers are being "exploited" by "the man", but a) when you factor in the insane deductions we can take as a 1099 worker we get a decent break on our taxes we wouldn't otherwise have as a W2 employee and b) we do have the freedom to set our own hours that, again, a usual W2 employee wouldn't have. All drivers get this and take advantage of it. So there's no "Red Book Revolution" happening.

We may vent, we may complain about management making unnecessary flubs that if done just a little differently could really help us, but don't confuse that with us being anti-corporate "warriors"

Believe me, we all know how the world works.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I'm not too familiar with all of jocker12 's posts but if he is anything like the typical uber driver he most likely has his feet planted firmly on the ground.
> 
> It's true we the drivers are being "exploited" by "the man", but a) when you factor in the insane deductions we can take as a 1099 worker we get a decent break on our taxes we wouldn't otherwise have as a W2 employee and b) we do have the freedom to set our own hours that, again, a usual W2 employee wouldn't have. All drivers get this and take advantage of it. So there's no "Red Book Revolution" happening.
> 
> ...


Jockey has never posted anything that wasn't a complaint about evil corporations.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Travis is a genius for sure creating uber he is just a terrible leader and businessman

For him to bet people to fork over billions, he has to be doing something right.







That prick lol


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Travis is a genius for sure creating uber he is just a terrible leader and businessman
> 
> For him to bet people to fork over billions, he has to be doing something right.
> 
> That prick lol


It's true. You have to take the bad with the good.

Uber may be a lot of not so good things but let's be honest- it really changed our society for pax and provided a great opportunity for drivers.

TK may be a jerk and a poor businessman, but he's also a genius in his own way.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The new blue font makes everything credible.
I take back everything I said about tomatopaste.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> *NVIDIA introduces a computer for level 5 autonomous cars*
> 
> In fact, the company said that over 25 of its partners are already working on fully autonomous taxis. The goal with this smaller, more powerful computer is to remove the huge computer arrays that sit in the prototype vehicles of OEMs, startups and any other company that's trying to crack the autonomous car nut.


" [Kyle Vogt, GM-owned Cruise CEO:] "by collapsing the entire sensor down to a single chip, we'll reduce the cost of each LIDAR on our self-driving cars by 99%."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol.


Wow, straight to the LOL. I figured you'd at least offer a feeble attempt at refuting Vogt's statement, but no, right to the 'I got nothing', good job.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Wow, straight to the LOL. I figured you'd at least offer a feeble attempt at refuting Vogt's statement, but no, right to the 'I got nothing', good job.


Thanks


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> " [Kyle Vogt, GM-owned Cruise CEO:] "by collapsing the entire sensor down to a single chip, we'll reduce the cost of each LIDAR on our self-driving cars by 99%."


Kyle Vogt is the Tomato!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol but no. Tomatopaste is just some minor cog in a small machine.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol but no. Tomatopaste is just some minor cog in a small machine.


It's always about size with you poeple


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> It's always about size with you poeple


What you mean YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> It's true. You have to take the bad with the good.
> 
> Uber may be a lot of not so good things but let's be honest- it really changed our society for pax and provided a great opportunity for drivers.
> 
> TK may be a jerk and a poor businessman, but he's also a genius in his own way.


 What the hell are you talking about? He created a taxi company and it was so arrogant that he chose not to follow the rules that taxi companies are supposed to follow. This created an ability to set low prices under cutting traditional taxi companies.

There's nothing genius here at all. When your company doesn't have to pay the cost of adhering to regulations it makes it easier to compete . Imagine how well a drug company would do if they didn't have to adhere to FDA regulations ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? He created a taxi company and it was so arrogant that he chose not to follow the rules that taxi companies are supposed to follow. This created an ability to set low prices under cutting traditional taxi companies.
> 
> There's nothing genius here at all. When your company doesn't have to pay the cost of adhering to regulations it makes it easier to compete . Imagine how well a drug company would do if they didn't have to adhere to FDA regulations ?


Not everyone is happy, I get that.

Technically you're right that uber side-stepped regulations (it's a grey area)

But when 99% of pax love the service, and even despite all the BS drivers have to put up with they still get a good opportunity to make money-- you cannot ignore that.

And an unregulated FDA will lead to people dying. No one is dying because of uber (except maybe taxi driver jobs)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Not everyone is happy, I get that.
> 
> Technically you're right that uber side-stepped regulations (it's a grey area)
> 
> ...


Plenty of people have died and been raped. Most passengers are not pleased with the service. Look at the reviews of boober in the App Store. Drivers only have good opportunity Albeit shrinking opportunity in a handful of markets that pay somewhat acceptable rates. Most of the drivers in the country or being taken for the proverbial ride


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Plenty of people have died and been raped. Most passengers are not pleased with the service. Look at the reviews of boober in the App Store. Drivers only have good opportunity Albeit shrinking opportunity in a handful of markets that pay somewhat acceptable rates. Most of the drivers in the country or being taken for the proverbial ride


What % of pax have had completely safe uber rides? Over 99%

Exactly.

As for the drivers, everyone at least makes SOME money. You get out of it what you put in.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

No driver in Detroit is making any money.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Jockey has never posted anything that wasn't a complaint about evil corporations.


I know. I am a witch and I have horns. Besides the fact that you see things, like warriors, UFO's and the future, You are yet to answer some questions here.

1. Do you know WHO invested money in Uber? Do you know how much risk investing money in Uber really is?

2. Let me remind you your statement here - "Uber's barely holding on with a sad sack of a workforce made up of social justice warriors whining about the very technology that allows them to be employed". *So you are saying that Uber corporate employees or drivers here are whining about smartphones, high speed internet or broadband?* I am afraid you just lost your line of thinking again, or otherwise, can you post a link to what you are saying?

Speaking about failures, you missed my comment #24 - 


jocker12 said:


> Corporations want people to believe how if corporations make something happen, then that something is a success (obviously because they want to sell the product) and is here to stay (for them to continue to sell their crap). In reality, history proves how the success - failure ratio is outstandingly dominated by a huge number of failures (Some estimates put the failure rate at 90% - on a par with small businesses in other sectors). Speaking about failed technologies, it's good to remember GM's EV-1, the electric revolutionary car from the '90 which GM (the corporation fighting for progress today.... hahahaha) intentionally removed from the market and put in a museum.


In your trial-error equation, self driving fake technology is 100% error.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I know. I am a witch and I have horns. Besides the fact that you see things, like warriors, UFO's and the future, You are yet to answer some questions here.
> 
> 1. Do you know WHO invested money in Uber? Do you know how much risk investing money in Uber really is?


Actually, all Uber investors are pretty much doing very well.

Here's how it works. Let's say you got in on the ground floor and you invested $1 million in Uber and then in 2013 your shares were worth $10 million (very rough estimate not exact)

You then go to any bank and say "Hello! I'd like to take out a loan and use my uber stock shares as collateral." You can take up to 90%. So you get a loan for $9mil and at that level they basically give you like 1% interest rate. Which make your payments about $80,000 a month.

You then take that $9 mil and invest in rental property. Your return is generally about 1% a month, or $90,000. So you basically make $10,000 a month profit for doing absolutely nothing. And in 10 years when your loan is paid off you now own real estate that's worth probably about $15 million, generating about $90k/month. Even if uber goes out of business you're still rich. All from a $1mil investment.

That's how the rich stay rich


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Actually, all Uber investors are pretty much doing very well.
> 
> Here's how it works. Let's say you got in on the ground floor and you invested $1 million in Uber and then in 2013 your shares were worth $10 million (very rough estimate not exact)
> 
> ...


Our friend here thinks the investors are expecting to get their money back from the "workforce". He is genius - "Imagine what it must be like to have invested billions in Uber only to read Uber People and realize these are the people you're counting on to get your money back."


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I know. I am a witch and I have horns. Besides the fact that you see things, like warriors, UFO's and the future, You are yet to answer some questions here.
> 
> 1. Do you know WHO invested money in Uber? Do you know how much risk investing money in Uber really is?
> 
> ...


Minutes from Uber's last board meeting:

WTH! Travis!, Uber started out with professionals driving part time to make a little extra money so they could take the family to Hawaii instead of San Diego. Now we have nothing but a bunch of sad sack social justice warrior drivers whining about iPhones. Shit!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Minutes from Uber's last board meeting:
> 
> WTH! Travis!, Uber started out with professionals driving part time to make a little extra money so they could take the family to Hawaii instead of San Diego. Now we have nothing but a bunch of sad sack social justice warrior drivers whining about iPhones. Shit!


When people ask you a question and you start these pathetically redundant delusionary comments, you might have a problem called Schizophrenia (chronic and severe mental disorder that affects how a person thinks, feels, and behaves. People with schizophrenia may seem like they have lost touch with reality).


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Our friend here thinks the investors are expecting to get their money back from the "workforce". He is genius - "Imagine what it must be like to have invested billions in Uber only to read Uber People and realize these are the people you're counting on to get your money back."


Yeah well the Tomato doesn't know much about running a business it's no surprise he doesn't know much about investing either.

Oh yeah, one last thing: in 10 years the average uber investor will have an investment portfolio worth approximately $15m to every $1 mil they invested, plus a residual income of $1.18M a year.

If uber becomes profitable they make more money, but if uber takes a dive, they simply write off the loss. They don't NEED SDCs to "save" uber and "make it profitable". They make money no matter what.

Hell, it's what I would do.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> 1. Do you know WHO invested money in Uber? Do you know how much risk investing money in Uber really is?


Obviously you're referring to the Bilderbergs and the Illuminati and whoever else is making your life unbearable this week.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Obviously you're referring to the Bilderbergs and the Illuminati and whoever else is making your life unbearable this week.


Child, the grown ups world it's hard to figure out when you want to troll it.

You kind of tackled the first question. Do you think you can fight your ADD again and address the second question as well?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Child, the grown ups world it's hard to figure out when you want to troll it.
> 
> You kind of tackled the first question. Do you think you can fight your ADD again and address the second question as well?


As much as I'd love to go down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole with you, I can't. Why? Well, because I have a life. You should try it, just for a week.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> As much as I'd love to go down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole with you, I can't. Why? Well, because I have a life. You should try it, just for a week.


Tomato- don't lose focus and don't get too big for your britches.

This job you have right now could fall out at any minute, but you are developing social media skills. Keep your resume handy and don't piss too many people off.

Good luck!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Are you familiar with how life works? Why didn't Apple just launch with the Iphone 10 to begin with?
> 
> Google is getting ready to pull off the equivalent of a moon landing and all you can do if worry about trivial minutiae.
> 
> Are these serious questions or are you really this slow? It's hard to tell.


Refueling is trivial minutiae?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Rat said:


> Refueling is trivial minutiae?


Tomato sits in meeting upon meeting where a slew of "experts" explain everything you ever want to know about the SDC biz, which they have tested to death (according to them). If they say refueling is trivial minutiae then damnit, it is!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Rat said:


> Refueling is trivial minutiae?


Beyond trivial minutiae.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> As much as I'd love to go down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole with you, I can't. Why? Well, because I have a life. You should try it, just for a week.


I see. You learned a new term - "conspiracy theory".

If trolling and spreading stupid cartoons and fake news online is your life you are referring to, willing to be humiliated and crushed for your infantile comments, then your name is failure.

You are completely ridiculous. A trolling child.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Beyond trivial minutiae.


Everyone- from now on please refer to Tomato as Double Down


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste if you can refrain from your juvenile replies I actually have a serious question for you:
> 
> You said Google is launching in Phoenix with a SDC taxi company very soon.
> 
> ...


I thought they were rental cars, not taxi cars.


----------

